# Check out the mini racing video link!



## FroBoy (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4AutEogw4c


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool racing venue! Looks like everyone is having fun!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow nice racway !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Now all you need to do is race 1/18th BRP's!  ...that looks like an awesome track to run the worlds best on-road 1/18th scale car!!!!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yyea it does and very nice setup


----------



## FroBoy (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, most of the guys that race minis are our offroad guys that have nothing to do in the winter.

We tried mini onroad and it never took off.


----------

